# Potato and Pancake!



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Potato



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Pancake


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are so cute and small!!!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

gotta love them when they little havent you.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yupyup. We got them from a lady we found on craigslist who had an oops littler, and once we saw pictures of them we couldn't resist. :3


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

They're so nubby! Now just to get better pictures of them and to take a picture of Pancake on Hasha's head ala "I have no idea what's going on, so here's a picture of Bunny with Pancake on her head." You also need to stop letting Chase name the rats. 

When are you coming over for our hammock making fest? You should also help me make cage liners since Mescaline and Dexadrine are litter trained now!


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

XD Actually I'm the one who came up with the names, not Chase. I was bugging him about naming him, and then I was like "You know what? Their names are Potato and Pancake!" He looked at me like I had gone mad. XD

They're litter trained eh? I'm thinking when I get paid again, I might go and buy a litter box and some fleece and try litter training our bunch.

I'd love to come out and help you with making hammocks and stuff. I've been wanting to make a cube for Zoe (who is not only litter trained, but also harness/leash trained now). I just gotta figure out a way to get out there. Does the 71 go near you like it did at your old place?


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

They sound like Chase names though.

They're on day two of litter training and after switching to a bigger tray there have been no accidents. They do nap in it a bit though. They caught on pretty fast. I just used a tupperware thing for a litter box and it works fine.

You should so take Zoe for walks. I'd love to leash/harness train Mescaline (Dexadrine HATES the outside, so he's stuck inside), I'd just have to find one that fits. Maybe something to look into. Aren't you also raw feeding Zoe? Yeah, I'm just going to be a ferret aunt. To much work or me. I'll stick with my lazy rattie boys. 

The 71 goes all the way down Court and we're right off of Court.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

I take Zoe out a lot. She loves to romp in the grass. She is not only eating raw, but is actually completely off of kibble and on straight raw. She loves it.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

I still want to play with her. 

I've read a little about raw diets for dogs, but what all does raw feeding for ferrets involve? Probably more meat, since they're obligate carnivores, like cats. How's the price comparison on raw vs. kibble?


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Raw has actually been really cheap thus far. For example, one package of split chicken breasts (usually goes for around $3.50) makes eight servings. I spent about $18-20 a paycheck, and that's for two servings a day.

Diet wise, ferrets can eat just about any animal. Right now she is getting chicken, pork, and turkey regularly. Saturday mornings she gets a "soup" of chicken livers, beef (if we have it), and a raw egg shell and all. This next paycheck I'm going to go to Kingsly's meat shop and see what kind of of deals I can find.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

That's pretty nifty. Has anyone ever tried to eat her food? Do you lable them as ferret food or For Zoe? I'd deffinately try the butcher shop. They might be able to cut you a deal on the less appetizing cuts or on stuff that might be nearing the end of its shelf life.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Everything is separately bagged and marked with a big "NFH" (Not for humans). So far it has worked.


----------

